# 11/1/03: Toronto Raptors vs Minnesota Timberwolves, Official Thread



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

all i gotta say is:

:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:
besdies the SG position, they've got the advantage in everything else. heck, i woudln't be surprised if they put KG on VC if he starts to get really hot again.

btw, i'm hoping Bosh will get a few tips from KG in this game. :grinning:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Win or lose, I want the Raptors to score 40+ points by halftime and shoot over 40%. Please KO, I don't want to suffer through awful first-halves all season long!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Win or lose, I want the Raptors to score 40+ points by halftime and shoot over 40%. Please KO, I don't want to suffer through awful first-halves all season long!


dude get use to it.. its gonna happen alot... atleast we won


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> dude get use to it.. its gonna happen alot... atleast we won


we aint gon win alot, if tha keeps happenin


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> 
> 
> we aint gon win alot, if tha keeps happenin


I agree. We won two games by 3 points, to eastern conference opponents. Big whoop. It's a really bad trend we're starting as a team and we have to stop it if we plan on going deep in the playoffs. I want blowouts, or at least games that we're in the lead most of the time - not games that we have to catch up from 10 points down to win it. I don't want to get used to 30 point halves. There are much better ways to win, and I'm positive that part of O'Neill's game plan ISN'T don't score and let them run up the score on us before we come back and win by 3. So don't tell me we should get used to this crap because it lets us win.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Net's beat the wolves...we should be able to beat the wolves...jyd always screws up Garnett for some reason...i kno this cause garnett is on my fantasy team and last season vs the raps he struggled a lot...should be a good game...tonite is my fantasy draft too! wish me good luck!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

sure we aint scoring alot, but at least we've held the opponent down as well. i don't care about 30 pt victories or 3 pts victories, a win is a win.

it's either win or lose.

besides, at least we aren't giving up when the opponent still has the lead going in the 4th.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

If Antonio Davis plays like Etan Thomas, then the Raptors will win.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Antonio Davis has a better edge over Etan Thomas


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Antonio Davis has a better edge over Etan Thomas


Proves you didn't watch the game last night.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Proves you didn't watch the game last night.



Antonio provides a tougher presence in the paint than Thomas anytime.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

here's to a high scoring game.

both KG and VC are on my fantasy team. :grinning:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio provides a tougher presence in the paint than Thomas anytime.


Proves you didn't watch the game last night.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

you're right, i didn't. what was i thinking making a comment like that, which holds no bearable info whatsoever.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

GOOD NEWS

there's a chance Mark Madsen won't be playing in tonite's game. 

i hear BLOWOUT.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> sure we aint scoring alot, but at least we've held the opponent down as well. i don't care about 30 pt victories or 3 pts victories, a win is a win.
> 
> it's either win or lose.
> ...


Dude, the point is that we'll never have a 30 point win if we play like this. People like you are saying, "I don't care what happens during the game - we won." That's fine but let me tell you this - WE GOT LUCKY against the Wizards. We didn't deserve to win that game, we didn't play like we won the game. Reality to trick: when we get outscored by 10 at half time and only score 27 points in the 1st half, and have to come back to win by 3, that is NOT a good sign! And if you think that KO wants us to play like that just because we ended up winning, then you're crazy.

If we play like we did against hte Wizards then expect us to lose by 30 against the T'Wolves.

We played like crap against the Wizards and like I said, GOT LUCKY. We HAVE TO score over 40 points in a half and we HAVE TO shoot over 40% to be a good winning team. Not just a 42-40 1st round & out winning team, a real winning team.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

> agree. We won two games by 3 points, to eastern conference opponents. Big whoop. It's a really bad trend we're starting as a team and we have to stop it if we plan on going deep in the playoffs. I want blowouts, or at least games that we're in the lead most of the time - not games that we have to catch up from 10 points down to win it. I don't want to get used to 30 point halves. There are much better ways to win, and I'm positive that part of O'Neill's game plan ISN'T don't score and let them run up the score on us before we come back and win by 3. So don't tell me we should get used to this crap because it lets us win.


let's worry about getting to the playoffs, before we concern ourselves with going deep in them. you're going to have to get used to poor offensive stints, because we don't have very many offensive weapons. outside of murray and carter, we don't have any real scorers. the thing is we are a defensive team this year. last year we sucked at O and D. at least this year we just suck at O. and this year vince can put us on his back when he has to. i agree we won't beat the lakers the way we've played, but let's take baby steps


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

reality to Bud:
AW is not 100%. Murray is kinda inconsistent at times and Mo Pete needs to step up. overall, these can give us 30-40 a night, but they're still getting used to their roles. it will be improved.

i'm just glad the D is there. something that we've lacked greatly last year. players are working hard and not giving up. KO even said some of the mistakes during the WAS game was his fault. 

point being, our O is a working progress, but it's nice to know that our D helped us win these past two games, despite some people thinking the past two games were flukes


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

we were getting plenty of open shots last game but no one could hit them. alvin was getting plenty of open looks but couldn't score them. that was a good sign from our first couple victories, getting quality shots. i wish we had guys that could drive in for layups and dunks but that's not really our team. 

still, we looked like the lesser team last night despite the victory. we weren't playing well to start the game and washington couldn't finish it. by the end of the season the wizards are going to be tough to beat. kwame is going to be breaking out this season and they are faster, more athletic, and have better size. 

we need to start executing to perfection and hitting open shots. the twolves haven't come together on offense or defense yet but KG will be looking to stop that. he's going to be extremely difficult to contain and will really be pushing his teammates to do the same. 

Vince didn't even play particularly well last night. he's capable of a whole lot more and should really get up for his game tonight. he's in great condition so the back to back shouldn't bother him. he's our guy, it's all on his shoulders so he needs to do it all tonight.

the x-factor is the kandi man. he may choose to break out for the wolves against our undersized frontline.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man, are the t-wolves ever hard to match up against. Vince and co are working hard on defense and decent shots on O. They've been sharing the ball well but I want Carter and Murray to start shooting.

I think it's time we show JYD and AD the thanks they deserve. Our boys have working their hearts out.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

alvin williams is sure playing very well


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The first quarter just ended, and Vince hasn't taken enough shots, and when he has, he's been surronded by white shirts in the middle. The T'Wolves are playing tremondous D, another slow start for the raptors. 20-10 T'Wolves.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

as long as kevin oneal starts M.Curry and JYD + a.williams playing this poorly... the Raptors will continue to have slow starts


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow, that's some ugly *** basketball. both teams are playing solid defense so getting to the hoop has been tough. 

look for the raps to adjust at halftime and get Vince some shots. he should have had those floaters but i want him to start attacking the backboard, using the bank a little more often. same goes for layups- take that extra step and lay it up rather than extending from so far out.


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

Alvin williams is becomeing to be the stupidest **** on that team. I had so much respect for dat guy before now he is jus complete trash! He doesn't know wat he's doin out there y tha hell does he not pass the ball to Vince and let him do it! instead the dumb ***** passes it to jyd to take a shot.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>50-CENT</b>!
> Alvin williams is becomeing to be the stupidest **** on that team. I had so much respect for dat guy before now he is jus complete trash! He doesn't know wat he's doin out there y tha hell does he not pass the ball to Vince and let him do it! instead the dumb ***** passes it to jyd to take a shot.


horrible


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

man, i hate antonio so bad. from getting 13 million to not being able to make a bucket over his opponent 1 on 1....
i hate how the raptors are playing also. they don't know any offensive plays!!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors finish the game with 56 points = Franchise low LOL. I hope their 5 day break pays off so they can own the Mavericks.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> alvin williams is sure playing very well


brunson would school williams at this point..


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

3 things...

- Get Curry a clipboard.
- Bosh needs more touches.
- We need to trade for a PG NOW!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A_wildstabatanything</b>!
> 3 things...
> 
> - Get Curry a clipboard.
> ...



maybe we're not a road team.. lol but damn raptors are slackin man...


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

Man! is anyone here thinking Lenny wilkens is a better than kevein o'neill. :upset: Yesterdays game they get franchise low 27 points in second half. Today its franchise low fg percent! Man aleast when lenny was here the games were alot BETTER! Kevin o'neill is crappy! This team has no offence of players except for vince. if they stop Vince the game is over! There is noway the raps r gonna win with out vince scoring above 26 points. The worst NBA game i ever seen in my life. i can't believe i jus sat through all that bull ****.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>50-CENT</b>!
> Man! is anyone here thinking Lenny wilkens is a better than kevein o'neill. :upset: Yesterdays game they get franchise low 27 points in second half. Today its franchise low fg percent! Man aleast when lenny was here the games were alot BETTER! Kevin o'neill is crappy! This team has no offence of players except for vince. if they stop Vince the game is over! There is noway the raps r gonna win with out vince scoring above 26 points. The worst NBA game i ever seen in my life. i can't believe i jus sat through all that bull ****.


i hate to say it but he's right except it's kevin oneal


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

We need a SMART pg like Jason Kidd or Steve Nash who can actually pass the ball correctly and find the fckn open man. And we need a 7'0" like Olowokandi who can dominate. GAY.D'S Method: 1. Receive The Ball ; 2. Try to make the defender shake off by doing stutter steps 3. If you can't, take the shot or do a wild pass.....
I don't like players like this, neither does O'neill.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

and out comes all the hate as a result of the 1 loss we've gained against a superb team like MIN.



there is nothing wrong with O'Neill and his plays. the raps are actually getting open looks, BUT NO ONE'S HITTING EM.

reason why we lost BADLY:
-Murray and Alvin couldn't get the ball in the ocean let alone the basket
-our big men did not get enought touches
-turnovers, turnovers and more turnovers
-VC did not get the ball enough times


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> and out comes all the hate as a result of the 1 loss we've gained against a superb team like MIN.
> 
> 
> ...


It's not the result of this one loss, we've been playing pretty bad offense aside from Vince since the first game, though you do have many good points there.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> It's not the result of this one loss, we've been playing pretty bad offense aside from Vince since the first game, though you do have many good points there.


you should check out how badly our wing players minus Vince have been playing thus far.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

yo next practice they should practice how to shoot cause that was just lame..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> yo next practice they should practice how to shoot cause that was just lame..


AMEN. they got 4 days to practice.

each players must get 100 shots in. doesn't matter how long it takes just do it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

horrible game for the raps but a loss is just a loss. you can bet that our playoff competition is going to be losing to the wolves too. 

our defense did hold up against a better team but we flat out couldn't score. Vince can't do it all himself. These other players have to step up on offense. 

If we were a great jumpshooting team we'd probably be playing quite well but we're not. Bosh had better get ready to play because right now he's probably one of our best shooting (in terms of getting and making midrange shots) and one on one players. I think Lammond Murray could be used a little more effectively. I'm not happy with our inability to post up either.

Our team has a long way to come but they are going to improve tremendously as the season goes on. I was happy to see Moiso today because he's KO's secondary project on this team. He has put on some muscle and once he learns the system he's going to be an important player for us. His positioning looked OK in limited action, I expect he'll make his way into the rotation. He and Bosh could form a dynamic duo.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and the bulls got blown out too.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

to put a silver lining to this game, we held MIN to below 80 pts.

:happysad:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> AMEN. they got 4 days to practice.
> ...



damn.. that will take awhile.. maybe a month...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Reality to trick: We should be able to get 40 points a half. We should shoot over 40%. Oh and Bud_Boy was right about needing to do those to win. For proof look <a href="http://www.nba.com/games/20031101/TORMIN/boxscore.html">here</a href>.

Our offense isn't as bad as you guys make it out to be. AD & Jerome are good for around 10 a night, Murray can score around 15 points a game, and if he's inconsistent than what does that make Mo? Speaking of Mo, when he gets minutes he can score. And then there's Vince. I don't see how you guys think we shouldn't be able to score 40 points in a half.

I know we could have done much much better than what we did tonight. 56 points in a game on 27 percent shooting? If you think our O is really that bad then never talk to me about basketball again.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Their offense looks stagnant and lammme!! I don't like Kevin O'Neil. I don't know that the lack of offense is his fault but that game made me embarresed to be a raptors fan. 56 points. That is a joke. People are going to joke about the raptors like they do the knicks and heat. Vince is playing awsome. If he wasn't the raptors would not be an NBA team. The team looks like vince surronded by bums.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

We know that KO is a defensive type of coach like Riley and Van Gundy are and so we have to brace ourselves with these low scores....I can tolerate them as long as the team wins throughout the season.....Yes, not scoring more than 60 points is pretty embarassing but we are still 2-1 in the season with a lot of games still to be played....

Definitely though, the team needs to find a 2nd scorer to give the ball to when Vince isnt lighting it up...


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

I FIGURED IT OUT

both the raptors and t-wolves were kept at a pretty low total score..and i know why

think about it..they both had back to back games..minny in NJ and toronto played in the ACC the nite before..they had to fly all the way to minny the same night...and were too tired to play...

iuno..im jus lookin fo excuses i guess


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Reality to trick: We should be able to get 40 points a half. We should shoot over 40%. Oh and Bud_Boy was right about needing to do those to win. For proof look <a href="http://www.nba.com/games/20031101/TORMIN/boxscore.html">here</a href>.
> 
> Our offense isn't as bad as you guys make it out to be. AD & Jerome are good for around 10 a night, Murray can score around 15 points a game, and if he's inconsistent than what does that make Mo? Speaking of Mo, when he gets minutes he can score. And then there's Vince. I don't see how you guys think we shouldn't be able to score 40 points in a half.
> ...


i don't care to repeat myself so you might as well just look over my post about my points.


----------

